# C-10 license practice tests?



## AlexArriola77 (Mar 30, 2017)

Not really sure if this is where I am supposed to post this question. Admin can correct it. I am sure this question has been asked before but could not find a thread with this information. But is there any links to a c10 practice tests? 
Trying to see how I would do right now. I don't feel ready yet but I also feel like practice tests can help narrow down a little of what I should be focusing my studies on. I hope that made sense.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

AlexArriola77 said:


> Not really sure if this is where I am supposed to post this question. Admin can correct it. I am sure this question has been asked before but could not find a thread with this information. But is there any links to a c10 practice tests?
> Trying to see how I would do right now. I don't feel ready yet but I also feel like practice tests can help narrow down a little of what I should be focusing my studies on. I hope that made sense.


There are test training firms in California -- that are NOT that expensive ~ $150 or some such.

Money well spent, IMHO.

I found my experience to be terrific.

< $200 is a JOKE for anyone wanting to pass their C-10 license test, BTW.


----------

